# 1st post-2 motors- Lots ????'s



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

bodack said:


> I have these two motors and a idea to put one of them in a Daihatsu hijet that's for sale in my neighborhood. I think I can get it for $500 (has a blown motor now). I can find little info on the net. Any and all info anyone can relay to me would be great. The insides of the motors have little wear. Will one of these push around 1200 pounds minus motor and batteries? How many batteries?
> Raymond 24v
> Part no. 570-214-101 model no.MSK-4001 ser no. 3U10609
> 
> ...


Hi bo,

The Prestolite motor is a power steer pump motor. It is likely rated about 3/4 hp continuous and compound wound, unidirectional. This is not a good candidate for EV.

The GE motor appears to be a 7 inch diameter lift pump motor. It may be series or compound wound. At 36V, it is probably rated at 6 to 10 hp for intermittent duty cycle. It is in fact an appropriate size motor for a small EV car if it could be run at higher voltage. This would depend on the winding. It is also unidirectional and has the splined shaft coupling which presents difficulty connecting to the driveline.

Regards,

major


----------



## bodack (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Here are the guts pics. Just surface rust looks rebuilt and unused. It weighs 86 pounds. Any more info for my Mini truck(3 speed manual) and this motor. Oh and here is my 1st EV.


----------

